

If You Have Unlimited Vacation, Will You Take It? - ebildsten
http://op-talk.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/09/30/if-you-have-unlimited-vacation-will-you-take-it/

======
ecspike
I recently joined a place that has unlimited vacation and I think there was
reticence in the beginning but I got over it.

Most of my work is fairly project based with somewhat decent timelines so it's
not so bad to plan time off. Sometimes I can delay until after the project is
done. Other times the vacation time is immoveable, I took the time without any
distress.

Some people take one big vacation a year. Others do like me and take a day or
two here or there with an occasional week off.

~~~
kazinator
I don't understand how vacation can be unlimited when it's paid, almost by
definition. If it's unpaid, then that is not a "vacation" but an "leave of
absence" or a "sabbatical".

If you disappear for 3 months, but only two weeks of it is paid, it's a two
week vacation, and 2.5 month absence, no?

Can you describe what are the actual ground rules behind these "unlimited
vacations" at this company you joined?

